# BLACKBURN FIREBRAND



## Ron Handgraaf (Aug 25, 2007)

Interesting British torpedo carrying single seat fighter. Just after WW.II.
Pilot's Notes.

Regards

Ron

Blackburn Firebrand T.F.V.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 25, 2007)

Your a machine Ron, again many thanks.


----------

